# World Cup Qualifying 05 September All Zones



## A_Skywalker (Sep 1, 2009)

05 Sep 13:00 Scotland v FYR Macedonia  1.80 3.40 4.20   
05 Sep 13:00 Ukraine v Andorra  1.01 11.00 67.00   
05 Sep 14:00 Azerbaijan v Finland  4.20 3.50 1.80   
05 Sep 14:00 Russia v Liechtenstein  1.02 9.50 51.00   
05 Sep 15:00 Armenia v Bosnia-Herzegovina  6.50 3.60 1.50   
05 Sep 15:00 Moldova v Luxembourg  1.33 4.50 7.50  
05 Sep 16:30 Bulgaria v Montenegro  1.44 4.00 6.50   
05 Sep 17:00 Denmark v Portugal  3.20 3.25 2.10   
05 Sep 17:00 Georgia v Italy  9.00 4.75 1.28   
05 Sep 17:00 Hungary v Sweden  2.87 3.25 2.30   
05 Sep 17:00 Israel v Latvia  1.57 3.60 5.50   
05 Sep 17:00 Turkey v Estonia  1.14 6.50 13.00   
05 Sep 17:30 Austria v Faroe Islands  1.12 6.50 15.00   
05 Sep 17:30 Croatia v Belarus  1.25 5.00 11.00   
05 Sep 17:30 Cyprus v Rep of Ireland  3.80 3.30 1.90   
05 Sep 17:30 Poland v Northern Ireland  1.57 3.60 5.50   
05 Sep 17:30 Slovakia v Czech Republic  2.60 3.10 2.60   
05 Sep 17:30 Switzerland v Greece  2.10 3.10 3.30  
05 Sep 17:45 Iceland v Norway  3.80 3.40 1.83  
05 Sep 18:00 France v Romania  1.50 3.60 6.50  
05 Sep 19:00 Spain v Belgium  1.16 5.75 15.00 


05 Sep 23:00 USA v El Salvador  1.18 6.00 12.00   
06 Sep 00:00 Honduras v Trinidad & Tobago  1.36 4.00 9.00   
06 Sep 01:00 Costa Rica v Mexico  2.50 3.25 2.60 

05 Sep 18:00 Bahrain v Saudi Arabia  2.50 3.10 2.60 

05 Sep 19:30 Colombia v Ecuador  1.90 3.25 3.75   
05 Sep 19:30 Peru v Uruguay  3.80 3.30 1.90   
05 Sep 21:30 Paraguay v Bolivia  1.20 5.50 12.00   
05 Sep 23:30 Argentina v Brazil  2.15 3.30 3.10  
06 Sep 00:15 Chile v Venezuela  1.44 3.75 7.50


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Azerbaijan v Finland 
Finland are strong away team, I don't see how they can miss to win here. Maybe I am wrong, but prove me wrong, 5 units on Finland away win.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 7, 2009)

That was close, a win is a win.


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 23, 2009)

no worries they gonna make it the next time i truly believe the team.


----------

